# No item match the current search for Active Directory printer for some domain user



## zillah (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi
I have got win22003 as an Active Directory.

There is a network printer Canon IR3300 installed on the server and shared (Shared as : Can_3300) and option "List in the in Directory" was enabled .

Under "Security" tab for the printer's properties "Everyone" group was chosen.

Similar to the below link

http://windowsitpro.com/Files/16/14540/listprtinad.gif

All domain users are using win XP Professional

For some domain users (I have one domain and one OU) when they want to install Canon IR3300 printer and perform search "Find the printer in the directory" they find it.

with other users they perform search "Find a printer in the directory" ,,,,message :


```
No item match the current search
```
The procedure that domain users are performing same as explained in the attached link

http://cars9.uchicago.edu/software/addprinter.htm

they have to connect to the printer by doing this Start then run then type in : :\\workserver\Can_3300

Thanks


----------

